# suggest laptop under 40k...



## ritish (Jun 14, 2009)

hi friends,
      pls suggest me the best laptop to purchase ( value for money ) within a budget of 40k.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 14, 2009)

Zenith Student Director Plus Ultra Best VFM , it has got Better GFx Card then Dell XPS Studio 16 which retails for 60k

Here is its configuration --
     Product Code    -    Model Director Plus Ultra - Student Edition
    Processor    -    Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8400 - 2.26 GHz, 3 MB Cache, 1066 MHz FSB
    Operating System    -    Free Linux
    Chipset    -    Intel PM45 + ICH9-M Chipset; 1066 MHz FSB latest from Intel
    Memory    -    2 GB DDR2, Two SO-DIMM Slots for Maximum Memory of 8 GB with 4 GB Modules
    Optical Drive    -    8/4/8/5x super multi DVDRW
    Hard Disk    -    320 GB SATA
    Display    -    15.4” WXGA+ Wide TFT display – WXGA (1280x 800)
    HDMI    -    HDMI Port - Full HDMI Capable
    Web Camera    -    Integrated 2 MP Camera
    Video Controller    -    NVidia GeForce 9600M GS Discrete Graphics Controller with 512 MB Dedicated Video RAM - Ideal for Gaming and Graphics Applications
    Keyboard    -    86 Key, Keypad with Windows function keys
    Pointing Device    -    Built-in Touch Pad with 2 way Scroll Function
    Communication    -    Integrated Bluetooth
    Wireless    -    Integrated Wireless Card
    LAN    -    Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit LAN
    Modem    -    56K Modem V.90/92 support
    Expansion    -    PCI Express Card Slot / 54 Support
    Memory Card Reader    -    Supports Memory Stick (MS), MS PRO, Multi Media Card (MMC), Secure Digital (SD) Cards
    Audio System    -    Built-in High Definition Audio – 2 Channel; 2 Stereo Speakers; 2 Omni-Directional Digital Microphones
    I/O Ports    -    CRT Port, 2 USB Port Version 2.0, RJ45 Connector For Ethernet,1 RJ 11 Connector For Modem,2 Audio Jack For Headphone–Out, Mic. In, 1 e-SATA/USB Combo Port; HDMI Port, Port replicator Port
    Power Supply    -    6 cell Li-Ion Battery Pack
    Power Management    -    Full feature ACPI Power Management; stand-by, suspend to disk, suspend to RAM. ACPI 2.0 supported with Intel SpeedStep
    Indicators    -    Power on/Suspend, Battery charging, Wireless LAN, HDD Access, , Caps Lock And Num Lock
    Power    -    65 W Adapter
    Security    -    Kensington Lock Hole
    Warranty    -    One Year Warranty against Manufacturing Defects.


PS: I saw a review on techenclave and found this baby can handle all recent games (medium - high settings ) @ decent FPS

PPS : here is the link *www.zenith-india.com/zenithstudent-directorplusultra.aspx


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 19, 2009)

also, 

i think Acer4530 is VFm at price of around 40K...


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 19, 2009)

Instead of going for Zenith or Acer you can buy DELL Inspiron 1545.Its worth buying.

It is available in 2.0GHz C2D,4GB RAM,320GB HDD,etc.........stuff.

Always prefer laptops of (prioritized):-
1.DELL
2.SONY
3.IBM
4.HP
5.COMPAQ


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^

agreed totally..but that Acer lappy (4530 model specifically) is really good at budget, performance and reliability.. tats y recommended him.. neways ur reply is agreeable to..


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2009)

true. Dell Inspiron is the one to get for 40k budget.


----------

